# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  If you had to spend a day not "on the beach," what would you do?

## Dani

Think: Newbie friends want a day off the beach and have asked you to give them a plan.  How would you recommend they spend the day (besides lounging at the villa pool  :cool: )?

----------


## PIRATE40

> Think: Newbie friends want a day off the beach and have asked you to give them a plan.  How would you recommend they spend the day (besides lounging at the villa pool )?



......Hang out at Select if you want a relaxing day, energetic day, hike to Colombier....

----------


## JEK

Breakfast in Gustavia to watch the place come to life

Hike to Colombier - take water

Back to Gustavia for lunch at Le Select and local people watching

Hike to Natural Pools at Grand Fond

Back to Gustavia lighthouse for sunset champagne

----------


## GMP62

Take a tour of the island by car, lunch and shopping and lunch in Gustavia or St. Jean, tour one of the island museums, get a massage, set up a catamaran charter…so much fun…we do that every year! Plan to have dinner at your villa, if you’re so inclined, and shop for what you’d like to make that evening (not everyone’s cup of tea but we enjoy it here and there). Have fun!!

----------


## elgreaux

Visit Domaine Felicité and learn a lot about the history of the island...call to make an appointment and they can give tours in English, can take 3 hours if you visit the museum and the beautiful gardens....

----------


## DCTravler

Book a table at your favorite high end beachside place and enjoy a leisurely multi course lunch.  Enjoy the “beach” in a very civilized manner without the sand, sweat, sun exposure.  Similar and related strategy, pick your favorite spa.  There are some good ones.

A morning or late afternoon of retailing is an easy and obvious choice.

Funny, I get the perspective, we actually don’t go to the beach much anymore.  Love looking at the water and being on the water (boats etc) but less interesting in just sitting and/or swimming

If they are active, good options for tennis (including coaching), kite boarding, windsurfing and all that stuff.

----------


## Cwater

I agree with Le Select.  Grab the corner table and watch the world go by as Cheryl is shopping around Gustavia!

----------


## PeterLynn

> Visit Domaine Felicité



. Going to add this to the list for May. Always glance over heading down the hill, but never seem to make the time. English tours would be great for Lynn (the wife).

----------


## Bart -my real name-

There are lots of art galleries tucked in here and there that you can explore.  Not sure if it's still there, but between Grand Cul de Sac and Toiny there are/were signs for Hannah Moser's studio.  It's worth it to drive up there just for the amazing view below.

Also, you could drive around the island and take every road and detour possible.  Try to find the very steep and zig-zaggy one way road from Colombier down to Flamands.  It's a crazy road that's more like being on an amusement park ride.

----------


## JEK

> Try to find the very steep and zig-zaggy one way road from Colombier down to Flamands.  It's a crazy road that's more like being on an amusement park ride.




*9. Upper and Lower Colombier Beach Hike - Park your car near Le Pigeonnaire in the Village of Colombier. Walk out past Le P'tit Morne and follow directions for Upper Path down to Colombier Beach. Continue past the beach and walk back along the other coast on the lower path. Keep walking when you get to the pavement past Auberge de la Petite Anse. Continue walking on the road that parallels Flamands Beach until you get to the turnoff for La Langouste/Baie des Anges on your left and stop.  This is crucial. Turn right on what appears to be an alley and walk up the steep road(20-25% grade) until you get to the main road through the Village of Colombier. Turn right and walk to Pigeonnaire to reclaim your car.

Entrance to "alley" that climbs the hill to Colombier. This is a one way road for downhill traffic, so keep an eye out -


*

----------


## cassidain

with the improving network of sidewalks, it's now safer and easier to go for long walks around the island. you'll see and experience things you miss driving by in a car. 
and get a little (or a lot) of exercise. we often walk to and from our lunch destinations.

----------


## shihadehs

We love our villa days by the pool....no sand

----------


## cassidain

> We love our villa days by the pool....no sand



+1

----------


## Happycamper

I'm too late to be helpful, but our list of non-beach activity includes dingy sailing at the so called St Barth Yacht Club.  Of course if "non-beach" is code for no more sun, then sailing around the harbor isn't going to help out much.

----------

